
Universities Shouldn't Spend Their Endowments on Coronavirus Relief - spencerwgreene
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-25/universities-shouldn-t-spend-endowments-on-coronavirus-relief
======
rmrfstar
Cowen wrote a book called "Big business: A Love Letter to an American Anti-
Hero". A lot of academics try to set themselves up on one side of a
contentious debate to gain notoriety. Lucian Bebchuck is a good example. Its
the equivalent of academic flame war.

